#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  woningruil gezocht

## [email protected]

aangeboden- tussenwoning omgeving utrecht
HUUR- 456
KAMERS- 3 (2grote slaapkamers, woonkamer,keuken, cv, zolder, schuur, grondverwarming, badkamer, )
omgeving- winkelstraat, bussen, scholen, natuurgebied


gevraagd- huurwoning omgeving amsterdam
huur- tot 500
woningtype- geen voorkeur
kamers- geen voorkeur

intresse stuur mij een privebericht!

----------

